# Want To Upgrade My Princeton EOS Headlamp



## Kinvu (Dec 7, 2009)

Who would I contact if I wanted to have someone upgrade the led and replace the reflector on my Princeton EOS headlamp?


----------



## jch79 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd look at the headlamp forum and see who's done it - a bunch of people have swapped theirs out and posted results. I believe there's a thread about modding the EOS there.

I did it with absolutely ZERO prior soldering experience... it's really easy. But I understand asking someone else.

:thumbsup: john


----------

